# 2 German Owls in need of a home in CT or MA.



## anakat (Aug 10, 2007)

We are located in Enfield, CT which is good for adopting out to someone in either Connecticut OR Massachusetts.

According to the breeder, these two hatched in early 2007. They are banded. These are great birds, they just aren't easily trainable. They are the first pigeons we've had and we intended to keep them as pets. We call them Jasper and Juniper. We read about how docile pigeons are, but despite all our attempts, these two never became docile. After trying for a time, we ended up quitting because handling them seemed to cause them more anxiety than benefit. We don't want them to be unhappy and we don't have the proper knowledge or habitat to allow them to breed. I want them to go to either an experienced breeder or someone who knows better how to keep pigeons as pets (and tame them). These two are quite anxious around people. They've been living on our enclosed back porch for some time, but this obviously isn't ideal. We don't see pets as disposable or anything of the sort, we just want them to be the happiest they can be and we recognise that we seem to be unable to provide the happy home which we hoped we could. It hasn't been an easy decision, so I ask you keep any disparaging remarks you may have to yourself. We are looking for a $40 rehoming fee. Reply here or email enquiries/your details to [email protected].


----------



## sherif (Apr 23, 2009)

can u ship to malaysia?my e-mail [email protected]


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

Can you ship to New York,,,,i own a pair of these birds and i love them.


----------



## hugh (Apr 27, 2009)

What's the DEAL can you ship to Malaysa on half the adds????


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have sent numerous emails ,about these pigeons,but never get a response????


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

The first post asking for a home for the birds was made in July 2008, maybe thats why you haven't gotten a response. Have made that mistake many time myself. min


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

lol sorry about that.i never look at the dates.


----------

